# Results not what I wanted to hear...thyroid cancer



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I received my results from my biopsy yesterday. I have thyroid cancer but they aren't able to tell what kind at the moment. Once they remove the thyroid they will do testing to find out what type it is. Medullary (sp?) has been ruled out though. I go Thursday for a CT scan of my neck and chest to check my lymph nodes and other areas that the cancer may have spread to. From the way my doctor talked they aren't really expecting to find it elsewhere though. I meet with my surgeon on Friday for a consult and will be scheduled for a complete thyroidectomy next week sometime. After that I go back to my endocrinologist and will go through radioactive iodine treatment and the process of finding the right dosage of medication. None of this was what I wanted to hear. I have had a tremendous amount of support though and my friends and family are stepping up big time to help with my kids so that my husband can be at all the appointments with me. Other than being very tired all the time and my ears hurting a bit I feel pretty good and I'm dealing with the diagnosis well so far.

I do have a question about the iodine therapy though. Where is this usually done? From what I have read online I will have to be in the hospital a few days and be away from my kids because of it. Is that right? About how long do I need to be away? Nothing like a forced vacation huh.  Thanks for any information! I am so glad I came across this forum!

Stacy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I received my results from my biopsy yesterday. I have thyroid cancer but they aren't able to tell what kind at the moment. Once they remove the thyroid they will do testing to find out what type it is. Medullary (sp?) has been ruled out though. I go Thursday for a CT scan of my neck and chest to check my lymph nodes and other areas that the cancer may have spread to. From the way my doctor talked they aren't really expecting to find it elsewhere though. I meet with my surgeon on Friday for a consult and will be scheduled for a complete thyroidectomy next week sometime. After that I go back to my endocrinologist and will go through radioactive iodine treatment and the process of finding the right dosage of medication. None of this was what I wanted to hear. I have had a tremendous amount of support though and my friends and family are stepping up big time to help with my kids so that my husband can be at all the appointments with me. Other than being very tired all the time and my ears hurting a bit I feel pretty good and I'm dealing with the diagnosis well so far.
> 
> I do have a question about the iodine therapy though. Where is this usually done? From what I have read online I will have to be in the hospital a few days and be away from my kids because of it. Is that right? About how long do I need to be away? Nothing like a forced vacation huh.  Thanks for any information! I am so glad I came across this forum!
> 
> Stacy


Hey Stacy. I am glad they found it,my dear but I am so sorry you have to go through this.

If it was not detected, this could be far worse so out it comes and that basically will be that w/ that. You have children and I know they want their mom around for a long time to come.

Are talking taking Lugol's Solution prior to the surgery? Is this what you mean by iodine therapy?

I am whispering a prayer for you right now.


----------



## DigitalDream (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh Stacy, Im so sorry to hear this. I pleased you are being treated. All I can do for you is offer support. You are not alone.

God Bless.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Andros said:


> Are talking taking Lugol's Solution prior to the surgery? Is this what you mean by iodine therapy?


Not real sure. All my doctor said was after surgery I would have radioactive iodine treatment. I am going to be writing down questions to ask him next time I see him. Thanks for the prayers. 

Stacy


----------



## thatbrian (Dec 11, 2009)

The RAI (radio active iodine) will seek out and destroy and remaining thyroid tissue/cancer after surgery. That's why you will most likely not even need chemo.

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but as you have probably heard, if you are going to get cancer, thyroid is the one to get.

All the best,

Brian


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Not real sure. All my doctor said was after surgery I would have radioactive iodine treatment. I am going to be writing down questions to ask him next time I see him. Thanks for the prayers.
> 
> Stacy


Aha; RAI (radioactive iodine) Got it. Yes; that will require you to "not" be around your little ones and pets plus pregnant women for a while. They will let you know how long. It varies depending on the strength of the treatment.

This is to make sure that all thyroid tissue is zapped. If a tiny piece is left behind in surgery and it almost has to be lest other organs are injured. So...............they will zap the remnant so you have no fear of the cancer coming back. Thyroid tissue grows back.

{{{{Stacy}}}}


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you got this diagnosis, but you will make it through and be a stronger person for it! I'll be praying for you!

Hillary


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Tachycineta (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey- I'm sorry to hear about the results. Stay strong and remember that most thyroid cancers are very treatable and have an excellent prognosis. You're in my prayers as well.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wanted to know how things are going for you, and to let you know that you are in my prayers.

Hugs

Phoenix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Not real sure. All my doctor said was after surgery I would have radioactive iodine treatment. I am going to be writing down questions to ask him next time I see him. Thanks for the prayers.
> 
> Stacy


We are all worried about you; please let us hear from you!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Positive thoughts sent your way. It will be ok. Hugs.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Any news yet? How are you doing emotionally??


----------

